# buying Snails



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

need help on picking out snails to buy.

i want something that doesnt bother my live plants or doesnt feed off it.
and also, will snails be tankmate with pleco?

or anything that will eat off my dead plants and help keep my plants grow will be great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only snail I recommend is apple. Because if you put one per tank, you only have 1 per tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

what about OLIVE Nerite Snails? i read these snails doesnt eat live plants or breed in freshwater.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Trumpet snails are good for airating your substrate as they move around beneath the surface. Though I have heard that their populations can get out of hand.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Malaysian trumpet snails won't harm live plants, fish, fry, or even eggs. They burrow into the substrate during the day, and you may not realize how many there actually are. Like most snails, if you overfeed the tank their population will grow accordingly. 
If you have the proper water chemistry you could try some of the Tylomelania species from Sulawesi. They're also "good" snails, and reproduce very slowly.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

does anyone know anything about assassin snails? the LFS sells them but I have never seen them before, do they have anything special about them that caused them to be called that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Corwin said:


> does anyone know anything about assassin snails? the LFS sells them but I have never seen them before, do they have anything special about them that caused them to be called that?


same here, i wonder y those snails r call assassin, do they assassin plants? loL


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I did a little bit of a lookup on assassin snails, seems their carnivores who enjoy eating other snails  you may want to avoid them if you want your tank to have snails


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

HA!!!! Thanks for the info


----------

